

Show HN: Instafall – Organize your Instagram feeds - emretekelioglu
http://www.instafall.com

======
carbocation
So, I work a fair amount with the instagram API and have, for example, added
Realtime support to the most popular golang Instagram library.

To the best of my knowledge, there are no bindings for getting realtime
updates from any user which has not authorized your app. To me this seems
quite silly but I believe it is the state of affairs. Consequently, you will
have to poll for updates from selected users. Now, if someone adds a few
hundred users, you'll essentially use all of that user's API calls to check
those users for updates routinely.

My point is largely that it's hard for me to imagine a service like this
scaling well while guaranteeing freshness, due to the API's limitations. I
post this comment not to be a downer, but to hope to learn from the authors
about how they plan to deal with these limitations.

~~~
emretekelioglu
Yes you are right, there are limitations in API, but these limitations
are(5000 req/hour) far enough for normal users. Next feature will be the multi
account support, and this feature will expand these limitations much more.
Regards, Emre

------
hsx
As someone who uses Instagram mostly on their phone but would rather use it on
my laptop more, this looks pretty promising. Good job!

~~~
emretekelioglu
Thanks, hope you enjoy. P.S. Native mobile apps for iOS and Android are on the
way

------
dblacc
Cool, We did something very similar for a hackday not that long ago.
[http://picdeck.co](http://picdeck.co)

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/26/6071579/picdeck-is-a-
tweet...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/26/6071579/picdeck-is-a-tweetdeck-
for-instagram)

~~~
emretekelioglu
Hope you success :) I think Instafall has much more features. Also native
mobile apps for Android and iOS are on the way.

------
instafalll
I'm pretty sure you are going to piss off instagram with your name. I think
they even say not to use a name that has insta or gram when you sign up for
the api. Other then that best of luck.

------
frabcus
I wonder if Instagram will in the end shut down all third party clients like
Twitter did.

I feel once bitten twice shy - the whole non-standard Twitter client thing was
a complete waste of everyone's time.

~~~
lbotos
Well the biggest difference is instagram won't let you post from anything
that's not the official client. They kinda "baked in" the need for their app
in the flow. With Twitter, it was possible to totally have a "custom"
experience.

~~~
StavrosK
Has anyone tried to reverse the call so they can post? How hard is it?

~~~
emretekelioglu
It's not too hard :) As you know official API doesn't support sending medias.
You can send unofficially by using instagram websites URLs but you need users
passwords. Its not appropriate to do in terms of user security.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, I just want to write a short script to take my latest flickr uploads and
send them to Instagram. I bet someone has already published some Python code,
I'll look, thank you!

~~~
terhechte
Instagram has filters in place that will flag / disable your account if you
try to upload with anything but the official Instagram app. (that is, if they
can detect that you tried that). You may have better luck using the Instagram
hooks in a scripted Android Emulator

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, bleh, that's not worth it for the time it saves to upload a photo a week.
What's up with all these closed apps that I can't even talk to the way I want
to?

------
emretekelioglu
With instafall you can follow any user, hashtag or media flows in a specific
location. In addition you can catch medias which are shared near by you in a
circle of 1-5km.

~~~
lamby
> media flows in a specific location

Can't seem to find that (can find "nearby"..)

~~~
emretekelioglu
From the left sidebar, click + icon, "add column" window will slide right.
From this window click third icon(under # icon), then click add nearby. P.S.
You have to give permision for sharing your location with app, when the
browser asks. Hope you enjoy :)

~~~
lamby
That's "nearby", not a specific location

------
domydeal
I thought IG blocked apps using Insta or Gram in the user name?

~~~
emretekelioglu
Any reference?

------
TheRealGL
Pick a users?

Nice app though.

~~~
emretekelioglu
Thanks for your attention, fixed.

